# Google- Lexicon initiates Phase II irritable bowel syndrome trial - Pharmaceutical Business Review



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Lexicon initiates Phase II *irritable bowel syndrome* trialPharmaceutical Business Review - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>*...* placebo-controlled study to evaluate the safety and tolerability of LX1031 and its effects on symptoms associated with *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

